# UberHype | UberPool Reduces Traffic By 55% !!!



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber shows new carpooling feature reduces traffic congestion 50% in pilot areas*

http://venturebeat.com/2014/10/07/u...reduces-traffic-congestion-50-in-pilot-areas/

Please post your market, and details of how many total rides, and your approximate average UberPool rides in a week.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Is uber trying to destroy what they create?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

No this is a strategic ploy by Uber. Read the article again carefully. There is no concrete data given by Uber to back up their assertion that UberPool Reduces Traffic by 55%. Even the reporter says "I’ve been using UberPool for the last week in San Francisco and have yet to meet another passenger during the ride."

Real carpooling and rideshare advocates have objected to Uber & Lyft deliberately co-opting the term "ride-sharing" in order confuse the issue. CA CPUC has come out against Lyft Line and UberPool, as these services are in violation of rules governing real rideshare. Then Uber's has used UberHype to also say that it'll reduce car congestion in central London by million cars a day!

As far as I know not many drivers and riders are actually using UberPool to begin with. So Uber's just pulled out these numbers from thin air, just by citing the MIT study of potential impact of widespread use of sharing a ride!

Like I said it's UberHype!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> No this is a strategic ploy by Uber. Read the article again carefully. There is no concrete data given by Uber to back up their assertion that UberPool Reduces Traffic by 55%. Even the reporter says "I've been using UberPool for the last week in San Francisco and have yet to meet another passenger during the ride."
> 
> Real carpooling and rideshare advocates have objected to Uber & Lyft deliberately co-opting the term "ride-sharing" in order confuse the issue. CA CPUC has come out against Lyft Line and UberPool, as these services are in violation of rules governing real rideshare. Then Uber's has used UberHype to also say that it'll reduce car congestion in central London by million cars a day!
> 
> ...


I'd like to meet the Authors of these Uber announcements. I'm sure they could do very well writing Fiction stories.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks for that. The way I see it uberx markets itself as a ride sharing platform, but doesnt actually share rides but is a taxi service. Hence by creating uberpool the destroy the uber x ridesharing idea. Hence my comment abot destroying what they create. Chi 1cabby I always your posts.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

uberpool reduces traffic by %55 and lyftline by another %40 ,both companies reduce traffic by %95
That is great no more traffic, theses moron think drivers are dummy and department of transportation official are bunch of idiots who are going to believe them.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

This is just shameless UberHype! 
And Gregory Ferenstein is an idiot for having written this fact less drivel!


----------



## billybengal (Sep 26, 2014)

What mental illnesses do they suffer from?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber taxi app: Founder Travis Kalanick's plan to rid London of a million cars*

*http://www.cityam.com/1412567312/uber-s-plan-rid-city-million-cars*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)




----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Pretty Soon, 'Ride-Sharing' Services Could Actually Help You Share a Ride*

*http://www.citylab.com/tech/2014/10...y-help-you-share-a-ride/381141/#disqus_thread*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)




----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

This one cause it's just freaking hilarious!


----------



## gemnilocs (Sep 29, 2014)

been driving for Lyft for almost2 weeks Wednesday and have shad a few rides where the people select d Lyft line.......people are hitting lyft line and so far from my one week of driving it has only been a total of maybe 3 people but one ride each....so there were no other people going in the same direction to make it like a "carpool" and of course by selecting this option the ride is cheaper for the passenger ....
has anyone experienced this or has it been more productive for you?


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Introducing...
UberSTOOL
it's just like
uberPOOL
but your broke ass
isn't going any where


----------



## RippGutt (Sep 6, 2014)

How does it work? Can drivers make more money this way?


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

RippGutt said:


> How does it work? Can drivers make more money this way?


You get paid the same rate as UberX
Your trip will be a little longer so that's a little extra.
On the other hand you are doing the job of two drivers so the "other driver" now has to wait longer.
There is also the added wear on the car... not to mention other "problems"
like when pasengers don't get along and they both take it out on your rating. (both rate you separately)


----------



## RippGutt (Sep 6, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> You get paid the same rate as UberX
> Your trip will be a little longer so that's a little extra.
> On the other hand you are doing the job of two drivers so the "other driver" now has to wait longer.
> There is also the added wear on the car... not to mention other "problems"
> like when pasengers don't get along and they both take it out on your rating. (both rate you separately)


 Thanks!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Lyft, Uber Both Move To Put The Sharing Back In 'Ridesharing'*

*http://www.forbes.com/sites/markrog...-move-to-put-the-sharing-back-in-ridesharing/*


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

billybengal said:


> What mental illnesses do they suffer from?


They're lying, greedy _corksockers_. Want a label? Try Sociopathy. Regardless of what you call it, it's just greed, and they're amazingly STUPID! I'm actually more bewildered by their stupidity than their greed. A lot of people have the greed thing going on, but few suffer from this level of *STOOPID!!*


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> I'd like to meet the Authors of these Uber announcements. I'm sure they could do very well writing Fiction stories.


Yeah, they've been writing 'The UberX Files' somewhat successfully. Fiction, all fiction - well, lies.


----------

